# Self-Defense on Horseback



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

I below to a BCHA group whose members pretty much just trail ride. We would like to present something on self-defense on horseback at a meeting but I am having trouble finding someone or a great DVD that would demonstrate 'how to' protect yourself while riding. Can anyone suggest where I might look for something of this nature or a DVD that would be worth purchasing for a meeting presentation? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

*Deleting post; old video no longer works*


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The website is no longer operational.

here are a few videos, however: Mounted Self-Defense: Know How to Protect Yourself on Horseback | HORSE NATION/

https://www.horsecity.com/2016/05/31/self-defense-for-trail-riders-2


----------

